# Import duty on electrical items



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the import duty would be on electrical items delivered to UAE by amazon? Is it even possible?


Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

5 purrrcent


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you ship through Aramex's Shop and Ship, they pay the 5% and charge you when they deliver - on top of the shipment fee.

I use them frequently and have never had any problems.

-md000/Mike


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

md000 said:


> If you ship through Aramex's Shop and Ship, they pay the 5% and charge you when they deliver - on top of the shipment fee.
> 
> I use them frequently and have never had any problems.
> 
> -md000/Mike


ha! you just jynxed yourself.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

md000 said:


> If you ship through Aramex's Shop and Ship, they pay the 5% and charge you when they deliver - on top of the shipment fee.
> 
> I use them frequently and have never had any problems.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Hi Mike

question, do you know if the 5% is a flat rate for any kind of product?

I want to buy a handbag and get it shipped through Ship&Shop but don't want any nasty surprises!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Mike
> question, do you know if the 5% is a flat rate for any kind of product?
> I want to buy a handbag and get it shipped through Ship&Shop but don't want any nasty surprises!


I'm not sure. the 5% rate seems at random. I've purchased other electronics and didn't get charged. I bought a new MacAir (for a friend) and it was charged. I really think if it comes direct from a retailer, then they will charge - but, even then, I can't make a general statement about whether it will be or not.

try it. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I just bought a MSI laptop from the states and it cost $3800. I paid AED30 in taxes. This is from a computer shop in Cali and the guy declared the value of the goods as $500 for some reason. 

Stuff that you get from eBay and other places usually don't get taxed unless they are big things. I have had laptop keyboard shipped from China and didn't pay anything on it. I got my Phone shipped from Australia and again paid no taxes on it here. I have used shop and ship but they charge you all time and its based on the weight of the package. Mind you, I am in Sharjah and so it maybe different in Dubai or other emirates. 

Buying from amazon and shipping directly may work out cheaper than Aramex. You would have to see which is cheaper. I have used both and I think I prefer shipping directly long as the sender packages the product properly.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> I just bought a MSI laptop from the states and it cost $3800. .


Is this some sort of super laptop at this price?!?!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> Is this some sort of super laptop at this price?!?!


lol it is a gaming laptop (MSI 780DXR) and has some of the best hardware currently available on it. I'm sure you won'e be able to get this set of configuration here in the UAE just yet. Mind you, knowing my luck, in a few months it will be half the price probably.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks all.


----------

